# Best battery for Nissan Altima?



## forever_lost (Aug 24, 2004)

I am about to go to AutoZone to purchase a new battery for my Altima. I'm clueless when it comes to ALOT of stuff about cars. Which would be a good battery to get? To give you a little background.. this is a POS car and I'm intending on trading it in asap (within the next 6 months) so... a 2 year warranty etc really isn't imporant to me. But I would like a good dependable battery. Any reccomendations?


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hopefully you've already bought one by now, but any standeard automotive battery will work.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Die Hard, Interstate are good.


----------

